# Man killed by Olympic Bus



## sabian92 (1 Aug 2012)

Just seen this on the BBC now.

RIP.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-19087826


----------



## This Time Next Year (1 Aug 2012)




----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2012)

Just watching the Olympics and heard the news of this sad death announced by Gary Lineker. 
RIP


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Aug 2012)

Very sad news, another cyclists life cut short RIP


----------



## RhythMick (1 Aug 2012)

Gary Lineker just announced that a cyclist has been killed in Hackney by an Olympic bus. Pronounced dead at the scene.

Did anyone know him ? Sympathies to his family.


----------



## RhythMick (1 Aug 2012)

Sympathies. I cross posted at the same time.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Aug 2012)

What will this mean for Londoners though? Will they abolish the lanes or just put it down to another accident that was unfortunate?


----------



## marshmella (1 Aug 2012)

Very sad R.I.P


----------



## Norm (1 Aug 2012)

RIP, sir.


sabian92 said:


> What will this mean for Londoners though? Will they abolish the lanes or just put it down to another accident that was unfortunate?


That would probably depend on what happened, rather than a knee jerk response within 2 hours of the incident.


----------



## gaz (1 Aug 2012)

RIP



sabian92 said:


> What will this mean for Londoners though? Will they abolish the lanes or just put it down to another accident that was unfortunate?


I don't see anything that states it was in an olympic lane.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> I don't see anything that states it was in an olympic lane.


 
It was an Olympic bus so it stands to reason it probably was in a Zil Lane.


----------



## Hector (1 Aug 2012)

Happened at the jct of Ruckholt lane and the A12. Press are not saying that the driver has been arrested which is interesting. From reading about previous incidents drivers of such collisions are usually arrested.

It's a weird one, what is effectively a slip coming off/joining the A12 you would expect no danger.

RIP the cyclist.


----------



## aJohnson (1 Aug 2012)

Apparently he went on the inside of the bus before it made a turn:

http://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/xiud7/just_sat_down_with_some_poor_bloke_for_his_last/


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Apparently he went on the inside of the bus before it made a turn:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/xiud7/just_sat_down_with_some_poor_bloke_for_his_last/


 

Oh my word.... I don't know what to say.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Aug 2012)

F**k me, that is horrible.

Kudos to that man for saving a man from dying alone, one of life's greatest fears personally.


----------



## gaz (1 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> It was an Olympic bus so it stands to reason it probably was in a Zil Lane.


Not necessarily, the Olympic vehicles are often seen on routes that do not have an olympic lane.


----------



## gaz (1 Aug 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Apparently he went on the inside of the bus before it made a turn:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/xiud7/just_sat_down_with_some_poor_bloke_for_his_last/


Damn that was pretty difficult to read. I couldn't imagine witnessing such an incident or being there for someone as they are seriously injured. Respect to him for doing the right thing.


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Aug 2012)

.......................


Not another................


RIP.

And my my heartfelt wishes to his family, and deep thanks to the cyclist that stopped and went under the bus to comfort the victim..........


----------



## Mugshot (1 Aug 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Apparently he went on the inside of the bus before it made a turn:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/xiud7/just_sat_down_with_some_poor_bloke_for_his_last/


That's beyond my comprehension, I don't think I'd be able to move after that never mind cycle home. +1 ianrauk, I'm speechless.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2012)

got to feel for the poor bus driver too


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (1 Aug 2012)

Oh god, that's horrible.


----------



## MichaelO (1 Aug 2012)

This is awful. I generally cycle "safe", but I will do even more so


ianrauk said:


> got to feel for the poor bus driver too


absolutely agree - early days, but doesn't look to be his "fault".


----------



## Norm (1 Aug 2012)

Poor sod. Actually, three poor sods, the guy that died, the one who crawled under the bus to be with him and the driver.

For reference, we've about 20 Olympic buses an hour which pass our front door and there are no Olympic lanes within 10 miles.


----------



## davefb (1 Aug 2012)

horrible.. but the guys of that other cyclist to help him... crikey...


bus turned right? was it indicating? ffs that reddit is horrid reading..


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Damn that was pretty difficult to read. I couldn't imagine witnessing such an incident or being there for someone as they are seriously injured. Respect to him for doing the right thing.


 
Agreed. Very very sad indeed. What a good guy.

In difficult times it seems there are always good people that step-up to the plate. 
That story echoes the tragic death of a young girl cyclist outside McD's in Abingdon some summers ago. Later that day I walked down to the flowers by the roadside and amongst the blooms was a scrap of notepaper, a letter from a McD's staff member, hastily written to the family of the dead girl telling her mum that she held her daughter whilst she died and did her best to help and that she did not die alone and unloved. It is without doubt the most moving thing I have ever seen and the very thought of it makes me cry often.
Such selfless, random acts of kindness, peoples humanity are often overwhelming.


----------



## Night Train (1 Aug 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Apparently he went on the inside of the bus before it made a turn:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/xiud7/just_sat_down_with_some_poor_bloke_for_his_last/


That was so hard to read.
RIP cyclist.

I can't imagine how difficult that is going to be for the driver and the other cyclist to deal with now.
Very, very sad all round.


----------



## Risex4 (1 Aug 2012)

And there is a thread not 10 down from this one from earlier talking about undertaking.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Aug 2012)

Awful. Spending your last moments crushed under a bus. RIP.

Give the Good Samaritan a gold medal for his bravery and compassion.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (1 Aug 2012)

The bus driver will have to live with himself, knowing that he killed someone. The dead mans family will have to live with the fact that they're husband/father/son is gone and the man who was with the man who died will have to live with himself knowing that he couldn't do anything to save his life.

It's really horrible.  Rest in peace.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (1 Aug 2012)

Much as I like to think I'd be able to do what the other cyclist did I'm not sure if I actually could.

I feel sorry for the dead cyclists family and those involved in the tragic incident.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Aug 2012)

A tragic incidentally involved - RIP


----------



## wheres_my_beard (1 Aug 2012)

Wow. What a messed up day for so many people. Thank god someone was brave enough to do the unthinkable, and comfort that poor soul. 

After watching this earlier http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/boy.107491/ and now reading the other cyclists acount, I'm pretty choked up. It puts all my shoot into perspective


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Aug 2012)

I'd have probably gone for a very stiff drink afterwards if it had been me. That said, if you cycle in the buses blind spot then what do you expect?

RIP cyclist.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (2 Aug 2012)

Can't speculate.

R.I.P


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Can't speculate.
> 
> R.I.P



True, but the bus did turn left, so it is a real possibility. I know not the road layout however.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (2 Aug 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> True, but the bus did turn left, so it is a real possibility. I know not the road layout however.


 
Not saying anything,I've made that mistake before and got shot down for it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Not saying anything,I've made that mistake before and got shot down for it.



Fairynuff.


----------



## Silver Fox (2 Aug 2012)

That poor young man RIP. I feel for his family and the torment they must be going through, one can only hope they get the support they need at this aweful time.

Likewise for the driver and the chap who helped at the scene, it can take several days after such an event like this for the full effect to be felt.


----------



## bicyclos (2 Aug 2012)

+1


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2012)

*Olympic bus driver bailed after cyclist dies in crash *




> The Olympic bus driver arrested on suspicion of causing death by dangerous driving after a fatal crash with a cyclist last night has been released on bail.


 


Bradley Wiggins said:


> Wiggins said he would like to see the introduction of a law making it compulsory to wear cycling helmets


----------



## snapper_37 (2 Aug 2012)

Truely awful and sad news.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Aug 2012)

User said:


> Wiggo may be the UK greatest cyclist but, on road safety and helmet issues, he should STFU!


Surely this is not the thread for that type of language , why don't you just show a bit of respect and start another thread about what Wiggins said.


----------



## PpPete (2 Aug 2012)

The Jogger said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Wiggo may be the UK greatest cyclist but, on road safety and helmet issues, he should STFU!
> ...


 
I have to say I agree with BOTH the above comments.

What a very sad ending to what should have been a great day.


----------



## jaynana (2 Aug 2012)

as a london cyclist this is really shocking. firstly, RIP for a fellow cyclist, unbelievable courage by mrcip, the guy tried to help, the bus driver must be goin through hell too! 

there's a lot that can and should be done. every day i'm on the road it makes me wonder WHY it still takes so long and why so little is still being done for the cyclists safety.

this with cycling being so high in the agenda of our mr mayor as well, congestion in public transport being a key issue, uk having binding commitments on Co2 emissions with the EU.. the list for why it's important keeps going on.

laws are outdated:
can we not introduce a compulsary dress code for cyclists? (hi-viz + helmets.. not that i wear a hi-wiz but i keep my front light flashing even in day-light so that it can be seen in car rear view mirrors)
can we not introduce a compulsary preliminary training for cyclists? so that any amature doesn't hit the road with no sense of road rules at all?
isn't a curved mirror which avoids blind-spots not a solution for big vehicles not seeing cyclists?

also cycle lanes: can't the cycle lanes be drawn up much faster? there are roads with MASSIVE walk-ways unnecessarily wide to ensure the road stays small, but no cycle lanes!

as a driver i always check my mirros before turning. maybe cos i'm a cyclist as well. i've never driven a 16-wheeler or a massive bus, but is it truly impossible to see a cyclist if you do check the left mirror before turning?? (i'm saying htis for a reason - when a vehicle is in the left most lane, with little space between the pavement and the bus the natural tendency is to assume that there's nothing in between. but its something i personally check all the time if i'm turning left)

anyways.. this hits too close to home for me, cos i cycle on london roads almost 5 days a week (i've had a crash myself (bl0ody road-rage issue between 2 cars and i was the victim) and i'm resting this week with a skinned knee and lbow as i write this!!).

there are solutions if one looks deep enough. no solution is literally that - 'not a solution'.

cheers
j


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Aug 2012)

Very Very sad, I have just almost cryied in work reading that account from that chap.
Its sad that a simple rule, not to pass on the inside of a bus would have saved his life.
I hope this raises awarness and something will be done to educate cyclist's, Wiggins win also should help.

RIP


----------



## Cycling Dan (2 Aug 2012)

Driver in his 60's. Scotland Yard said the suspect was being held on suspicion of causing death by dangerous driving.


----------



## Sandra6 (2 Aug 2012)

So very sad, for all concerned. My thoughts are with the guys family. 
Well done to the cyclist who was there when it counted.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2012)

A very sad ending to the day. I can't bring myself to read the account of the other guy, on reddit.

Take care of yourselves out there folks!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Aug 2012)

jaynana said:


> laws are outdated:
> can we not introduce a compulsary dress code for cyclists? (hi-viz + helmets.. not that i wear a hi-wiz but i keep my front light flashing even in day-light so that it can be seen in car rear view mirrors)
> can we not introduce a compulsary preliminary training for cyclists? so that any amature doesn't hit the road with no sense of road rules at all?
> isn't a curved mirror which avoids blind-spots not a solution for big vehicles not seeing cyclists?
> ...


 
jaynana, and other posters:
May I politely suggest that there is much there that is considered contentious in the above statements and not to discuss them here?
jaynana, you views and concerns are worthy of airing, why not start a seperate thread in say 'Commuting' to allow views to be shared?


FF


----------



## Cycling Dan (2 Aug 2012)

> That's fairly standard procedure in such cases. Given that it was a bus full of media folk, the BiB are likely to be playing this one by the book...
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into the arrest.


 
My dad just told me that's what happened to him when a incident like this happened to him.
Standard procedure!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2012)

Condolences to family and friends RIP


----------



## Markymark (2 Aug 2012)

I read this last night and was shocked, its on my commute.

On my way in this morning, I saw 4 people (3 were girls if that makes a difference), squeeing up passed a staionery lorry at the lights, they were having to edge passed by their feet it was so tight. What does it take for people to learn?


----------



## sabian92 (2 Aug 2012)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I read this last night and was shocked, its on my commute.
> 
> On my way in this morning, I saw 4 people (3 were girls if that makes a difference), squeeing up passed a staionery lorry at the lights, they were having to edge passed by their feet it was so tight. What does it take for people to learn?


 
Actually it does make a difference - apparently (he says...) quite a few deaths like this are women who don't know better, ride up the inside of a lorry or a bus and are killed when it turns. It happened to a girl at the Trafford Centre in Manchester. Lorry didn't see her, she didn't stand a chance.


----------



## GrasB (2 Aug 2012)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I read this last night and was shocked, its on my commute.
> 
> On my way in this morning, I saw 4 people (3 were girls if that makes a difference), squeeing up passed a staionery lorry at the lights, they were having to edge passed by their feet it was so tight. What does it take for people to learn?


I'm not actually sure. I've watched someone go up the inside of a bus, literally get knocked over by the bus (thankfully the bus was turning right so knocked them away from the wheels). Then no less than 2 min latter go up the inside of a different bus! Like WTF are you doing, surely being knocked over once should teach you not to go up the inside of large vehicles?


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> jaynana, and other posters:
> May I politely suggest that there is much there that is considered contentious in the above statements and not to discuss them here?
> jaynana, you views and concerns are worthy of airing, why not start a seperate thread in say 'Commuting' to allow views to be shared?
> 
> ...


 I agree with FF. This thread should be about the tragic events yesterday. The arguments about hi-viz/helmets etc should be go to another thread.


----------



## Elliot_W (2 Aug 2012)

I ride that route nearly every day to/from work, I probably passed through the area an hour or so before this awful accident. I have noticed an increase in cyclists in the area the last 2 weeks perhaps because car traffic is so much lighter due to the Olympic lanes - people are more readily jumping red lights in the area because of this lack of traffic. There are dozens of buses though constantly ferrying people from the northern edge bus depot/park to the Olympic site using the Eastway. There are cycle paths/lanes in & around that area but they're a mess and it's easier just to ride on the road. I ran to work this morning via the same route but didn't see any indication of exactly where the accident occurred. I'll keep remembering my golden rule of never trying pass on the inside of a large vehicle if it's moving or just about to move and if in doubt just hang back and wait. RIP to the cyclist and very brave of the guy to go to go to his aid.


----------



## dawesome (2 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Actually it does make a difference - apparently (he says...) quite a few deaths like this are women who don't know better, ride up the inside of a lorry or a bus and are killed when it turns. It happened to a girl at the Trafford Centre in Manchester. Lorry didn't see her, she didn't stand a chance.


 

This isn't true. Undertaking isn't a significant factor.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

dawesome said:


> This isn't true. Undertaking isn't a significant factor.


 Haven't got the stats to hand but I remember reading that in London it is a significant factor and for whatever reason said report highlighted the fact that women were more likely to do this than men.

This isn't the report I was thinking of but does highlight that women seem to ride into the blindspot (call it filtering rather than undertaking if you wish) more often.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2012)

I disagree with Wiggins, although I personally always wear a bonce potty. However, I respect his right to hold that view without offering abuse as my response.

My sympathies to the family and friends of this gent, and hopefully the dibble investigation will establish the corse of events so we can learn lessons from it.


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Aug 2012)

Horrible. But yes, let's not speculate on how it happened until the investigation is complete and a legal finding has been reached. It's not fair on either the bus driver or the family & friends of the cyclist to jump to conclusions before the facts are established.


----------



## Tiberius Baltar (2 Aug 2012)

Horrible horrible incident but from what I've read such an easy thing to avoid by not squeezing up the inside of a large vehicle.

My sympathies are with his family.


----------



## dawesome (2 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Haven't got the stats to hand but I remember reading that in London it is a significant factor and for whatever reason said report highlighted the fact that women were more likely to do this than men.
> 
> This isn't the report I was thinking of but does highlight that women seem to ride into the blindspot (call it filtering rather than undertaking if you wish) more often.


 
That is a dangerously ill-informed article based on far too low a poll. It also doesn't blame undertaking, it simply notes KSI rates on the nearside. Every London cyclist has experiencea left-hook- the cyclist did nothing wrong. There was a lot of anger about that article,, very sloppy reporting.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

dawesome said:


> That is a dangerously ill-informed article based on far too low a poll. It also doesn't blame undertaking, it simply notes KSI rates on the nearside. Every London cyclist has experiencea left-hook- the cyclist did nothing wrong. There was a lot of anger about that article,, very sloppy reporting.


 Strange, the selection of comments posted doesn't include much anger.

I agree lots of London cyclists have experienced left hooks where the cyclist has done nothing wrong. I would hazard a guess that lots of London cyclists have also seen complete numpties going down the inside of a moving vehicle whilst it approaches a junction or down the side of a larger vehicle stationary at lights or a junction.

I am not suggesting that the poor guy last night did anything wrong but you need to move away from this idea that all cyclists are blameless. I will happily put money on some of the accidents included in the stats being because the cyclist has put themselves at greater risk by deliberately entering the blind spot of vehicle.


----------



## dawesome (2 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> you need to move away from this idea that all cyclists are blameless. I


 
More than happy to distance myself from something I've never said.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

dawesome said:


> That is a dangerously ill-informed article based on far too low a poll. It also doesn't blame undertaking, it simply notes KSI rates on the nearside. *Every London cyclist has experiencea left-hook- the cyclist did nothing wrong.* There was a lot of anger about that article,, very sloppy reporting.


 


dawesome said:


> More than happy to distance myself from something I've never said.


 I would say that this implies blamelessness on behalf of cyclists.


----------



## dawesome (2 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> I would say that this implies blamelessness on behalf of cyclists.


 
It does nothing of the kind, saying every London cyclist experiences a left-hook is nothing like the same as saying all cyclists are blameless.


----------



## Browser (2 Aug 2012)

Tragic accident, my sympathies for the family of the cyclist, driver and witness/blogger.


----------



## subaqua (2 Aug 2012)

I used to ride this section everyday until i left the park. it used to be a better layout but to assist the 'lympics the layour has been changed several times in the last 2 years. the current layout has removed the cycle lane from the the road and tried to force cyclists onto a shared path which forces you to cross 2 sliproads , one on and one off the A12. then crossing Homerton Rd junction. I spoke to somebody in hackney council cycle team 12 months ago and was fobbed off with its down to the ODA , so I wrote to Hackney council cycling team just before the layout was changed for games mode asking why the cycle lanes were removed. I haven't had a response yet and i have a feeling i won't now.
its a tragedy that should not have happened for several reasons now i have read reports , the one on road CC was fairly traumatic.

RIP


----------



## RhythMick (2 Aug 2012)

I just talked to my 13 and 11 year old boys, explaining the sad news but making sure they learn the lessons. Tragic accident, but need to make sure the opportunity is taken.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> I used to ride this section everyday until i left the park. it used to be a better layout but to assist the 'lympics the layour has been changed several times in the last 2 years. the current layout has removed the cycle lane from the the road and tried to force cyclists onto a shared path which forces you to cross 2 sliproads , one on and one off the A12. then crossing Homerton Rd junction. I spoke to somebody in hackney council cycle team 12 months ago and was fobbed off with its down to the ODA , so I wrote to Hackney council cycling team just before the layout was changed for games mode asking why the cycle lanes were removed. I haven't had a response yet and i have a feeling i won't now.
> its a tragedy that should not have happened for several reasons now i have read reports , the one on road CC was fairly traumatic.
> 
> RIP


 
One for the press that, once we have more details of what happened.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> I used to ride this section everyday until i left the park. it used to be a better layout but to assist the 'lympics the layour has been changed several times in the last 2 years. the current layout has removed the cycle lane from the the road and tried to force cyclists onto a shared path which forces you to cross 2 sliproads , one on and one off the A12. then crossing Homerton Rd junction. I spoke to somebody in hackney council cycle team 12 months ago and was fobbed off with its down to the ODA , so I wrote to Hackney council cycling team just before the layout was changed for games mode asking why the cycle lanes were removed. I haven't had a response yet and i have a feeling i won't now.
> its a tragedy that should not have happened for several reasons now i have read reports , the one on road CC was fairly traumatic.
> 
> RIP


I'd love to0 see the risk assessment for the changes you've described. Love to.

Tragic waste of a life. RIP


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> I used to ride this section everyday until i left the park. it used to be a better layout but to assist the 'lympics the layour has been changed several times in the last 2 years. the current layout has removed the cycle lane from the the road and tried to force cyclists onto a shared path which forces you to cross 2 sliproads , one on and one off the A12. then crossing Homerton Rd junction. *I spoke to somebody in hackney council cycle team 12 months ago and was fobbed off with its down to the ODA , so I wrote to Hackney council cycling team just before the layout was changed for games mode asking why the cycle lanes were removed. I haven't had a response yet and i have a feeling i won't now.*
> *its a tragedy that should not have happened for several reasons* now i have read reports , the one on road CC was fairly traumatic.
> 
> RIP


 
Too right it was something that should not have happened - local authorities ignored concerns and a cyclist died.......I think the relevent council should now answer those concerns


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> Too right it was something that should not have happened - local authorities ignored concerns and a cyclist died.......I think the relevent council should now answer those concerns


+1 (TfL and ODA I'd imagine.)

RIP.


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> +1 (TfL and ODA I'd imagine.)
> 
> RIP.


The hard thing is getting the media coverage for this. they're happy to court the attention of a gold medal winner, but very reluctant to listen to real-world concerns.


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Aug 2012)

Rather than a meandering free-for-all aimless critical mass, a massive focussed (well behaved) ride to Downing street to hand a petition over signed only by the relatives of the 61 cyclists killed this year?


----------



## subaqua (2 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I'd love to0 see the risk assessment for the changes you've described. Love to.
> 
> Tragic waste of a life. RIP


 
it will go along the lines of cyclists to dismount, cross eastway at canal bridge and use shared path parallel to eastway closest to Media Centre carpark. then cross to opposite side using zebra crossing near to vehicle screening area.


----------



## davefb (2 Aug 2012)

jeez, that sort of thing needs to be known about by the press or lawyers or something... depressing.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2012)

Someone in another thread posted links to his tweets:
https://twitter.com/gecko84/status/227665244007313408


Dan Harris said:


> I've taking to loudly boo-ing #*cyclists* who jump red lights. They give the rest of us a bad name and should be publicly shamed#*NORLJ*


which leads to his web site/blog and his commute to work yesterday morning.

Seems like a sensible, thinking cyclist, who could have been someone that I knew. 

Requiescat In Pace


----------



## Crankarm (3 Aug 2012)

Surely the primary reason Wiggins wears a cycling helmet when TTing is to reduce wind resistance not for safety? The guy maybe an 18 carat gold medal winning cyclist but he's a turkey for his views on making it mandatory for cyclists to wear helmets. Cav seems to have a much better understanding of what to do to increase safety for cyclists on roads. Change the law and let cyclists have their own dedicated cycle lanes as in Holland. Wiggo couldn't have chosen a more unsuitable time to spout his views on helmets. Yesterday Cameron did not give the impression that he wanted the wearing of helmets to be made compulsory for cyclists merely saying it is a contentious issue, that many of the cycling bodies are not in agreement and the issue would be subject to further debate and committee. Mean while Boris stuck, suspended from a wire, also says there is no plan to make the wearing of helmets compulsory for cyclists in London.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Aug 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Apparently he went on the inside of the bus before it made a turn:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/xiud7/just_sat_down_with_some_poor_bloke_for_his_last/


 
The blogger showed incredible compassion towards a fellow human being that can only be admired. However, I am troubled that he found it appropriate to publish to the world such a descriptive narrative of the victim's last moments, in particular the horrific nature of his injuries and the 'look of fear' in the victim's eyes. This will be incredibly upsetting for the family and friends of the dead man.

In my view, the blogger should have framed his account with more sensitivity and with a thought to those close to the victim who will undoubtedly learn of his involvement and read his words.


GC


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> it will go along the lines of cyclists to dismount, cross eastway at canal bridge and use shared path parallel to eastway closest to Media Centre carpark. then cross to opposite side using zebra crossing near to vehicle screening area.


with a section on what happens if cyclists don't comply?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Aug 2012)

I think Dawesome and Martin235 are both part way there. Left turns by HGVs, construction traffic and buses are disproportionately represented in London cycling fatalities, _but I don't think we know whether the cyclists were undertaking or not_. The young architect killed on Clerkenwell Road, the fatality at Tavistock place and the young woman killed by a Tesco lorry at Streatham Hill weren't caused by undertaking - but that's just three of many.


----------



## Alan Whicker (3 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> I used to ride this section everyday until i left the park. it used to be a better layout but to assist the 'lympics the layour has been changed several times in the last 2 years. the current layout has removed the cycle lane from the the road and tried to force cyclists onto a shared path which forces you to cross 2 sliproads , one on and one off the A12. then crossing Homerton Rd junction. I spoke to somebody in hackney council cycle team 12 months ago and was fobbed off with its down to the ODA , so I wrote to Hackney council cycling team just before the layout was changed for games mode asking why the cycle lanes were removed. I haven't had a response yet and i have a feeling i won't now.
> its a tragedy that should not have happened for several reasons now i have read reports , the one on road CC was fairly traumatic.
> 
> RIP


 
I ride that way a lot, too. I gave up for months, fed up of the HGVs working on the Olympic Park. I started using Stratford>Bow but binned it after the two fatalities last autumn and commuted by scooter instead. I used to be a militant cycling evangelist but I've got a little lad to think about now. I went back to using Ruckholt when the pedestrian/cycle bridge opened, thinking if they'd built that, then the infrastructure for cyclists must have improved. Sustainable Olympics, innit.

Well, no. It's much worse than before. Subaqua's description nails it. Also worth mentioning is that the shared paths are covered in fine gravel. It's just an appalling place to cycle. There is absolutely no way that a cyclist was consulted in the planning phase.

Risk is something everyone has to accept when you ride a bike. Fair enough. But there is no East/West route that could be considered remotely safe. It really does boil my p*ss that cyclists are just expected to accept that and get on with it. When is that going to change?


----------



## AnotherEye (3 Aug 2012)

LCC had already recognised the danger at this junction & called for a reduction in the speed limit:
http://lcc.org.uk/articles/wiggins-...ersion-from-lack-of-safe-olympic-cycle-routes


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Aug 2012)

If a junction is dangerous, the solution is not a speed limit but to redesign the junction.


----------



## benb (3 Aug 2012)

Trikeman said:


> If a junction is dangerous, the solution is not a speed limit but to redesign the junction.


 
Or possibly both.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Aug 2012)

I can't see how a speed limit reduction helps a danger caused when people are setting off from stationary.


----------



## atomboy (3 Aug 2012)

Omg, I have just read, what happened. Very sadly news. 

Err, I have just read too what Wiggins wants to reach... :/
This's my opinion about the helmet: http://wumocomicstrip.com/strip/2009/12/18/


----------



## subaqua (4 Aug 2012)

Ben is sort of right, the traffic steams off the A12 far in excess of the stated speed limit for the A12.sadly with no real enforcement this will continue. there is enough space to build proper cycling infrastructure along eastway and ruckholt roadall the way into leyton . the draft plans for legacy show a roundabout at the end of the slips where Dan was killed. not sure if this will help or cause more left hook squashes. i suppose tis is what hapens with urban motorways that are grade separated except at junctions.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Nov 2012)

a further report from the LCC makes sad reading
http://lcc.org.uk/articles/tfl-safe...location-where-cyclist-killed-during-olympics


----------



## sabian92 (13 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> a further report from the LCC makes sad reading
> http://lcc.org.uk/articles/tfl-safe...location-where-cyclist-killed-during-olympics


 
Is that where it happened?

Easy to see how it ended in the poor man's demise, even though he should have held back.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Nov 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Is that where it happened?
> 
> Easy to see how it ended in the poor man's demise, even though he should have held back.


it may be that the bus overtook him.


----------



## PK99 (13 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it may be that the bus overtook him.


 
may be you did not see this account at the time:



> A fellow unidentified cyclist, who claimed to be riding on his way home next to the dead rider and gave a graphic account of the accident.
> Writing on a riding blog, he said: "As we approached a bus he went inside while I held back.
> "The lights changed as he was in the buses blind spot and as he was attempting to go straight the bus turned left.
> "He didn't really have anywhere to go and no time to do anything anyway... he got pulled under the wheel and dragged around 10 feet or so [all sic]."
> ...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Nov 2012)

I don't think, PK99, that the blog, which I had read, is specific.

I'm not saying that I know what happened - and we may never know. I do know, however, is that the design of the road is poor.


----------



## PK99 (13 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think, PK99, that the blog, which I had read, is specific.
> 
> I'm not saying that I know what happened - and we may never know. I do know, however, is that the design of the road is poor.


 
I think we know three things:


The road design is poor
The cycle facilities (shared pavement avoiding the hazard) are poorly signed
The cyclist was ill advised to cycle as he did.


----------



## Markymark (13 Nov 2012)

I cycle past this spot almost every day. There's a sign warning cyclists and flowers taped to a post.

Yet still I see cyclists pushing up the inside of large vehicles attempting to go straight on the inside of a left-turn labelled lane all the time.

I saw one do it a few weeks ago and the coach stopped and beeped (I guess drivers are rightly extra careful there) to avoid hitting him. I pointed out the flowers for the poor guy who was crushed (supposedly) doing what he did - he looked at me like I was an idiot for daring to tell him anything.


----------



## subaqua (13 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> a further report from the LCC makes sad reading
> http://lcc.org.uk/articles/tfl-safe...location-where-cyclist-killed-during-olympics


 
what is even sadder is that the "online emails" i have sent to Hackney about the poor design and removal of cycling facilities in the 18 months prior to the games were acknowleged as i had call backs and I was informed that it was out of Hackneys hands as it was the ODA/LOCOG who needed to deal with the issues and Hackneys cycle team were happy with proposals. So the ODA were very aware a death was likely if they continued. Volker traffic management also didn't give a flying one when i asked them to ensure tempoorary lanes were set out properly. I used the near miss system on the park and nothing was done.

some legacy


----------

